# Recent turnings



## Draken (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for looking and for leaving any comments pro or con.  I'll let you all guess what the last one is made out of. 

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 23, 2006)

Some kind of thread or yarn wound around the barrel and then cast in PR??

BTW - I like them all - especially the all-black cigar.  I would like to know the materials on all the pens.


----------



## JudeA (Oct 23, 2006)

Curling irons??


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice assortment.


----------



## massman (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice Pens!!!!![]  I really like the closed end Baron..Is that Antler???

Bernie

www.writingwood.com


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2006)

Someone's been busy! My guess for the bottom - glittered tubes cast in clear resin.


----------



## Dario (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice lot!


----------



## TBone (Oct 23, 2006)

They all look good.   I too would like to know the material on all of those.  I like the rings on the blue one.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Someone's been busy! My guess for the bottom - glittered tubes cast in clear resin.



I second this guess.

I also really like the first orange/yellow acrylic.  Reminds me of a sunset or sunrise.


----------



## Skye (Oct 23, 2006)

Really like the shape on the CF.


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey there a pen there with my name on it...Is it mine??[]
No seriously there nice pens
Toni


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 24, 2006)

I really like the shape of the soft grip pen. I would like to see it with the exact same treatment but without the C.B. It is my favorite of all the pens, though they are all well done. The last one has an awsome blank, though it looks great with the kit, seems like it may go better on a more feminine pen.


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice group of pens!!  What is the material used in the third pic down?  Gold Baron with "Jan" engraved in it?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2006)

I have dozens of soft grip pieces that I have never used.

THAT is a nice looking pen!!!!!  If you want more soft grips, send me an e-mail - YOU put them to good use!


Oh, the others are nicely done, also!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />Nice group of pens!!  What is the material used in the third pic down?  Gold Baron with "Jan" engraved in it?



Looks like my Red Palm.


----------



## Draken (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />I have dozens of soft grip pieces that I have never used.
> 
> THAT is a nice looking pen!!!!!  If you want more soft grips, send me an e-mail - YOU put them to good use!
> ...



Just may have to take you up on that offer.  Let me see what my budget is looking line and I'll get back to you. []  I'll post the material list for the pens in a bit, work beckons.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe I was unclear.

If you want the black, grippy part, I will GIVE them to you!

I have a bunch and I use the kit without the rubber, cause I don't have your skill in incorporating it- mine look like crap.  (that's a technical term!!)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by massman_
> <br />Nice Pens!!!!![]  I really like the closed end Baron..Is that Antler???
> 
> Bernie
> ...



Looks like figured maple to me.


----------



## Draken (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok, here they are in order, all PR's are my own casting.

PR
PR
Red Hala
Spalted Elm
Curly Flame Box Elder
Midnight Ebony Dymondwood
PR
PR
Holographic sticker clear cast in PR (most who see this one in person guess copper wire or a stack of pennies).

Now I understand you Ed!  I thought you had the whole kits you wanted to dump.  What other kits would the grippy parts work with?  On that particular pen, the first person I showed it to, bought it! []

Thanks for all the comments.  I'm not totally sure I like the shape of the CE.  While different that what is usually seen here, it just doesn't look as sleek as some of those I've seen.  But hey, since some of you here like it, guess there's hope for it after all (it didn't go over too well where I work).

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 25, 2006)

James,
Red hala?  Is that a new name for palm?
Rob


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 25, 2006)

Now I understand you Ed! I thought you had the whole kits you wanted to dump. What other kits would the grippy parts work with? On that particular pen, the first person I showed it to, bought it! 
The gripper will work with any slimline kit. The soft grip kit just has a larger diameter c.b.


----------



## Draken (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />James,
> Red hala?  Is that a new name for palm?
> Rob



All I know is that is what was written on the blank, so either it is correct, or I can't read, or someone's writing can't be read. [B)]

*shrug*
Draken


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 25, 2006)

James,
It is red palm and it can be hard to write on.  If it came from me, I have sloppy handwriting to begin with.
It's a nice pen, in any case.
Rob


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />
> All I know is that is what was written on the blank, so either it is correct, or I can't read, or someone's writing can't be read.





> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />James,
> It is red palm and it can be hard to write on.  If it came from me, I have sloppy handwriting to begin with.
> It's a nice pen, in any case.
> Rob



It is RED HALA and it came from me [].  Search the web you might find some.  It is from Hawaii.

I think the Spalted Elm and Curly Flame Box Elder are also from me [}]


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2006)

Here sis a writeup on it...it is not palm 

http://www2.hawaii.edu/~eherring/hawnprop/pan-tect.htm


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 25, 2006)

Dario,
I stand corrected.  It looks so much like red palm, but I guess the color is very slightly different (more red and no black).  Does it turn like palm?
Rob


----------



## panini (Oct 25, 2006)

Red Hala is called the pandanas tree or Lauhala, a very useful tree, leave are woven for mats and hats. It's joking called the pineapple tree because the fruit looks like pineapple. These trees grow in the South Pacific and Hawaii..


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2006)

It does turn like palm, you have to be careful or else... []

CA helps a lot in my case and Draken really did a good job on this.


----------



## Draken (Oct 25, 2006)

I was pretty sure I got it from you Dario, but I didn't want to say that given my earlier comments about handwriting and such.  You are correct in that the other two came from you as well, in the infamous Chef Special.

It was tricky to turn, cracked a bit during drilling, but a bit of CA and a clamp took care of that.  Now if I could only get my cross cut Monkeypod to stop cracking on me while drilling.  Boy does that stuff heat up quick!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2006)

Draken,

No offense taken..I cannot even read my own handwriting sometimes [:I]. LOL

Now when writing on rough wood and doing a lot of it...it gets even worse.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 25, 2006)

James,
Now that, I know the origin of.  I'm actually getting in some Hawaiian curly monkey pod next week.  It seems different than what you got, which came from Central/South America.
Rob


----------



## Draken (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll be interested in seeing some of the curly monkeypod.  I have several blanks of the cross cut monkeypod now, and it will be a challenge to see if I can get one drilled out without having it crack.  I go slow, and stop often, but it sure does heat up fast!

Dario, didn't mean to imply you had bad handwriting.  When the question of whether the name was correct or not, I mentioned it could be, or I couldn't read what was written.  I knew the wood came from you, and I didn't want to imply you may have messy handwriting, but it looks like I somehow implied that anyhow.  The name on the wood was clear as could be, so there was no messy handwriting that I'm aware of!  Hopefully this makes sense.

Cheers,
Draken


----------

